# Moon glow Cresties



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

Does any one have a Moon Glow Crestie as i haven't seen any pics on ere or any for sale


----------



## Scally Samurai (Sep 27, 2008)

found you a pic mate best i could do


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

proberly wont see one for sale either tbh 

as rare as rocking horse poo. how ever do want one my self! 

and i dont think that guy is one, apparently moonglows have blue in there eyes or somthing like that lol

*edit* how ever could be wrong lol


----------



## Scally Samurai (Sep 27, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> proberly wont see one for sale either tbh
> 
> as rare as rocking horse poo. how ever do want one my self!
> 
> ...


could well not be a moonglow i just googled it came up with a uk breader, name on the pic


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

tbh theres so many aspects a moonglow should have i honnestly dont know what you would class as one, but rhac shack has some quality reps :2thumb:


----------



## Scally Samurai (Sep 27, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> rhac shack has some quality reps :2thumb:


couldn't agree more there they look great


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Scally Samurai said:


> found you a pic mate best i could do


Aww thats our Snowdrop! She is as close to moonglow as we have but is by no means a moonglow as she is only white during the day and on a night she fires up chocolate brown.
Thanks guys for your lovely comments on our geckos - we do pride ourselves in having good quality geckos which have good natures and look stunning (I know I know all cresties are stunning lol)

Anyway here is as close to a moonglow as I have ever seen - taken from 
The new moonglow, and a hatchling... - The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More


----------



## Scally Samurai (Sep 27, 2008)

uroplatus said:


> Aww thats our Snowdrop! She is as close to moonglow as we have but is by no means a moonglow as she is only white during the day and on a night she fires up chocolate brown.
> Thanks guys for your lovely comments on our geckos - we do pride ourselves in having good quality geckos which have good natures and look stunning (I know I know all cresties are stunning lol)
> 
> Anyway here is as close to a moonglow as I have ever seen - taken from
> The new moonglow, and a hatchling... - The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More


that is a beautiful beautiful crestie

when are you going to have more cresties avalible? keep looking at you site but you still don't have any


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

We haven't updated our site recently but we do usually have young cresties available. I will PM you more details :2thumb:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

oooo so the hunt is on then lol if there rare i so gotta have one


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I sold as close to a moonglow as i have ever seen this year a wee female... 

it was palest grey white with BLUE over its eyes which seemingly is what you look for in a moonglow.. I sent the buyer piccies too and she was convinved it was a moonglow too.. the paleness of the colour was very extreme coupled with the pale blue over eye marking..... BUT then it turned blood red at a later date.. totally weird... luckily the sale price wasnt moonglow price.. although at the time looking at the crestie is looked a perfect moonglow and id never seen it go red...


ive also seen lots who fire up brown and beige so i dont think that constitutes moonglow as so many cresties can be pale grey or white by day and fire up crazy colours at night.. id say a moonglow is a white or pale silver grey single coloured crestie that stays that way but then i am not sure how possible that is


if i was purchasing a moonglow id want the white to brighten when fired up.. not change colour

I have a harely girl that goes 100% cream white.. no other colour at all on her.. she retains her harely pattern though.. so it looks really stunning..she looks really beautiful that way and ive never seen another crestie like that... BUT then she also goes orange and purple lilacs so a VERY extreme change

thats the thing with cresties you never know what colours are lurking which is actually the nice thing


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

The one uroplatus posted is the only one ive ever seen that i would call a moonglow.

A lot of people, including some of the worlds biggest crestie breeders are debating as to whether true moonglows even exist.

To be a true moonglow it must stay white all the time whether its fired up or not. I have animals that are very pale but id never call them a moonglow even if other people would.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I personally dont see what all the fuss is about 'moonglows' I prefer a cresty with colour. I think its cos they are rare (if they actually exist at all)


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

sarasin said:


> I personally dont see what all the fuss is about 'moonglows' I prefer a cresty with colour. I think its cos they are rare (if they actually exist at all)


i 1st saw them in a book and fell in love before i knoew they were rare only just got into cresties and got a hell of alot to learn but they are stunning and would be a nice addition to any collection


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

evilangel said:


> i 1st saw them in a book and fell in love before i knoew they were rare only just got into cresties and got a hell of alot to learn but they are stunning and would be a nice addition to any collection


Each to their own


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

crouchy said:


> The one uroplatus posted is the only one ive ever seen that i would call a moonglow.
> 
> A lot of people, including some of the worlds biggest crestie breeders are debating as to whether true moonglows even exist.
> 
> To be a true moonglow it must stay white all the time whether its fired up or not. I have animals that are very pale but id never call them a moonglow even if other people would.


 
exactly

the one i sold was paler than the one posted... and was almost white.. id never seen it go any colours except off-white or grey... luckily although the buyer and i agreed it was as close to a moonglow as wed seen.. as i mentioned earlier i didnt sell her for moonglow price.. as I wasnt CONVINCED they existed either...

the buyer will confirm this 100%.. but she wil also confirm it now fires up red... 

BUT since both the one i sold and the one uroplatus has went dark when fired up i cant see how either are moonglow..

moonglow to me is a white or palest silvery grey white crestie that fires up paler ...

so in the end is it just really a very pale bucksin.. which frankly although pretty isnt that special..

thats what i tend to think

and since cresties dont show their colours when they are born.. and only hold their yearling colours for a short while.. then they seem to change again as they get older.. so how can anyone say for sure they have a definitive white crested gecko.. which is of course what moonglows meant to be.. as white as possible... 

will we ever be able to produce a WHITE crestie

i dont honestly think so .. no bad thing really.. the exicting thing for me about cresties is the gorgeous colours .. and the brighter the better ...

I prefer my cresties rainbow hues.. with tons of funky spots or really neon oranges, reds and yellows... luckily for me those colours ARE definitive

WOOP


----------



## kris6383 (Sep 24, 2008)

Scally Samurai said:


> found you a pic mate best i could do


if thats a moon glow then mine must b she was really light wen fired up, observe lol she is no longer with us RIP


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

But the owners of that gecko arent claiming its a moonglow. Also the one you have pictured isnt a moonglow but i guess you already knew that


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

there is this whole debabte with black cresties too i guess.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

crouchy said:


> But the owners of that gecko arent claiming its a moonglow. Also the one you have pictured isnt a moonglow but i guess you already knew that


 
well thats the thing what defines a moonglow.. its such a debatable thing crestie morphs... as they are changing colour so much I guess at night and as they get older etc...

if the definition its a very pale crestie at any time of the day LOADS of us have them.. they just fire upbrown or red or orange LOL

therefore they are super common not rare.. I agree with what you said about breeders debating whether true white cresties really exist x


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

:lol2:

I remember making a thread ages ago about moon glows, They are proper gorgeous tbh, and i to was inquiring about where to possibly get one, but i think the only "true" moon glows are in america, and they are very expensive.


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

Even in america i only know of one true moonglow. Other people may have them that dont post on the american forums but i have only ever seen one that could be classed as a moonglow. All the others are just light geckos and almost every breeder has a light gecko in their collection


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

i think moonglows are pretty lol, although if i was offered a moonglow crestie or a nicely colourful one, i'd probably choose the one with colours!

and i remember seeing a website somewhere about breeders who had a project to breed ''black'' cresties

you know what i'd love? an albino crestie...is that possible? lol


----------



## kris6383 (Sep 24, 2008)

crouchy said:


> But the owners of that gecko arent claiming its a moonglow. Also the one you have pictured isnt a moonglow but i guess you already knew that


 daint say that the owners said it was a moon glow scally samurai said that it was a moon glow :bash:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

crouchy said:


> Even in america i only know of one true moonglow. Other people may have them that dont post on the american forums but i have only ever seen one that could be classed as a moonglow. All the others are just light geckos and almost every breeder has a light gecko in their collection


the one i sold.. was from amercia bizarely enough

it was an import and truly looked moonglow but as im not even convinved they exist i would NEVER have charged an infalted price for it..

i agree that moonglows IF they exist can only be classed that way if they are silver or white.. surely thats what colour a glowing moon is LOL


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I purchsed very light german line cameo's years ago and these produced babies which fire up very light and uncloured and dals but in years of trying to pproduce have not replecated these  and we have around 50 odd here.

gorg cex mind if i do in the future years reach an almost white I'll be very happy  
paula xx


----------

